# Steam - Spiel schenken Problem



## KILLTHIS (26. Juli 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen!

Ich habe ein Problem mit Steam. Ich wollte gerade einem Freund Dungeon Siege 3 schenken, allerdings wird mir angezeigt, dass er das Spiel schon besitzt - dabei wissen wir beide mit 100%ger Sicherheit, dass er es nicht besitzt. Wie kann ich also Steam quasi überreden, dass ich es nun schenken kann?

MfG

KILLTHIS


----------



## nulchking (26. Juli 2011)

Schreib den Steam Support an....


----------



## KILLTHIS (26. Juli 2011)

Hi!
Danke, aber das Problem hat sich irgendwie verflüchtigt. Jetzt funktionierts.

Trotzdem, danke.


----------



## nulchking (26. Juli 2011)

Hatte das gleiche Problem auch mal, kurze Mail an den Support und danach funktionierte es.
Ist mitunter wohl ziemlich buggy, leider


----------

